

Giant leap for nuclear fusion as scientists get more energy out than fuel put in - noibl
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/02/giant-leap-for-nuclear-fusion-as-scientists-get-more-energy-out-than-fuel-put-in/

======
Someone
Can anybody with access to the paper tell whether we are talking about a
factor of 1.0000000000000001 or about one of 9.9999? "ten times what we had
before, when we didn't have more than 1" leaves a lot of room for variation.

Also, repeatable is good, but is that repeatable as in "two or three times
and, frankly, we didn't expect the thing to work that third time" or as in
"every minute for an hour, and we didn't see much real damage afterwards"?

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7227028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7227028)

